# Can anyone help me setup my wirless connection

## djbeenie

I am pulling my hair out trying to figure out this:

I use a ipw2200 driver.  My access point is a Cisco with wep configuration.  It is a 128 bit key. 

```

thegate etc # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

Line 9: Invalid passphrase length 0 (expected: 8..63) ''.

Line 9: failed to parse psk '"'.

Line 12: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.

Line 12: failed to parse network block.

Line 19: Invalid passphrase length 0 (expected: 8..63) ''.

Line 19: failed to parse psk '"'.

Line 21: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.

Line 21: failed to parse network block.

Line 30: Invalid PSK ''.

Line 30: failed to parse psk ''.

Line 32: WPA-PSK accepted for key management, but no PSK configured.

Line 32: failed to parse network block.

Line 43: invalid key_mgmt 'none'

Line 43: no key_mgmt values configured.

Line 43: failed to parse key_mgmt 'none'.

Line 44: Too long WEP key 0 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"'.

Line 44: failed to parse wep_key0 '"'.

Line 49: failed to parse network block.

Line 55: invalid key_mgmt 'IEEE8021'

Line 55: no key_mgmt values configured.

Line 55: failed to parse key_mgmt 'IEEE8021'.

Line 56: Too long WEP key 0 '"'.

Line 56: failed to parse wep_key0 '"'.

Line 62: failed to parse network block.

Failed to read read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'. 

```

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Plaintext connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid=""

  key_mgmt=NONE

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

  ssid="octans"

  key_mgmt=none

  wep_key0=""

  wep_key1=

  wep_key2=""

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

}

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X) using Shared Key

# IEEE 802.11 authentication

network={

  ssid="octans"

  key_mgmt=IEEE8021

  wep_key0=""

  wep_key1=

  wep_key2=""

  wep_tx_keyidx=0

  priority=5

  auth_alg=SHARED

}

```

----------

## djbeenie

bump ^

----------

## VinzC

Sorry for coming late for I've just begun with WPA supplicant. Hope you've solved your problem. Otherwise here's what I've used; type your HEX key without quotes in wpa_supplicant.conf, like this:

```
network={

        ssid="YourAccessPoint"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=12345678901234567890ABCDEF

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

The beginning of the file can remain. The word NONE must be all uppercase. Hope this helps.

----------

